# Cookie Vomitted :(



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Just a little while ago i noticed Cookie vomitting on the play gym.  She would bob her head to bring up seeds and then shake her head and splatter them everywhere. There were a lot of seeds all over the play gym so she must have brought up a fair amount.  

Because she brought up whole seeds rather than slime, and hasn't lost weight, had abnormal poos or any other symptoms i think she might have just eaten something bad. She's sitting on a chair in the kitchen with her eyes closed, she seems really tired. Poor Bailee won't leave her side and looks very concerned. He kepts doing heart wings and touching her head. 

I'll keep you posted. Hopefully she'll be alright soon.


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

She will be just fine Bea, a good nights sleep is the best thing for her.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Aww I hope cookie starts feeling better, hopefully she just had a tummy ache


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

gee a lot of tiels are having health issues at the moment....
i hope everything goes well for Cookie!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Prayers and good thoughts sent to you and cookie today! 

~hugs~

Kitty


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww Bea I hope Cookie is ok, that is so sweet that Bailee won't leave her side, its amazing how they know when something is not right..... hopefully its something she ate and will pass soon....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh no...Cookie! Baby had done it once as well. Whole seeds rather then slime like you said. I freaked out but she was ok shortly after. Keep us posted.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

oh no  I hope Cookie will feel better soon. My friend said her budgie was throwing up whole sticky seeds the other day and being fluffed up. She says he seems to be ok now though. Keep us updated


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Poor Cookie. 

I hope she gets better quick. Has she been introduced to anything new?


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Bea said:


> Just a little while ago i noticed Cookie vomitting on the play gym.  She would bob her head to bring up seeds and then shake her head and splatter them everywhere. There were a lot of seeds all over the play gym so she must have brought up a fair amount.
> 
> Because she brought up whole seeds rather than slime, and hasn't lost weight, had abnormal poos or any other symptoms i think she might have just eaten something bad. She's sitting on a chair in the kitchen with her eyes closed, she seems really tired. Poor Bailee won't leave her side and looks very concerned. He kepts doing heart wings and touching her head.
> 
> I'll keep you posted. Hopefully she'll be alright soon.


Chiclet was the EXACT same way yesturday, except it was pellets instead of seeds. I turned the heat up and covered her cage. She didn't make any sounds yesturday and looked half dead. She just sat on the same perch all day. I really thought she wouldn't make it through the night. 

This morning she was calling for us and climbing and playing. I'm not sure what was wrong though. She still looks a lil tired but otherwise ok. 

Thanks Laura for your help yesturday!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww poor little cookie. I'm sure Doctor Bailee will be a comfort to her.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babi said:


> Chiclet was the EXACT same way yesturday, except it was pellets instead of seeds. I turned the heat up and covered her cage. She didn't make any sounds yesturday and looked half dead. She just sat on the same perch all day. I really thought she wouldn't make it through the night.
> 
> This morning she was calling for us and climbing and playing. I'm not sure what was wrong though. She still looks a lil tired but otherwise ok.
> 
> Thanks Laura for your help yesturday!


no problem I am so glad to hear she is doing better


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Hope she is better now ! I would be quite worried if it was Earl


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

How's she doing Bea?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She seems back to normal today. I'm just waiting to see that her poos go back to normal now that she's eaten, but i'm sure they will. They went a bit off last night but she would've been stressed and had no food in her system. I tried to separate her for the night but you should've seen the fit that Bailee threw.  Talk about separation anxiety.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad she seems to be getting better  I would still keep an eye on all of them for awhile


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You know me, i'm pretty paranoid when it comes to my birds. Sometimes i think they'll just drop off their perch for no reason at all. I will most definitely be keeping a very very close eye on her and everyone to watch for more vomitting.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think we all are pretty much paranoid here


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well she just scoffed a bunch of sunflower seeds, i have a small container of them near the cage and they love being fed one at a time from my hands. Her and Bailee were pushing and shoving to get to the front first. :lol:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great Bea I am glad to hear she is feeling better, your right she probably just ate something that didn't agree with her just like us humans we can get sick and bounce right back quickly 

I hear you on the seperation anxiety although none of them bother with him if Ollie is on my shoulder and I take him out of there sight you should hear them calling each other holy cow my poor ear.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad she is feeling better


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Really good to hear. I wasn't too worried with you as her mommy.


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Aww! Glad to hear that Cookie is feeling better!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yay I am glad she is feeling better!!!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Maybe it was a ploy by Cookie to get Ozzie's attention. You know how "True Love" can make one do some crazy things.

This was the advise I got from my neighbor's daughters, ages 7 & 3. They like it when I show them the latest photos on this forum. And they always ask about Cookie and Ozzie.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Well she didn't get Ozzie's attention, but sweet Bailee wouldn't leave her side and seemed very concerned about his girl.  It was very cute.


----------

